#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  q b*5$#a que fizeram no forum!

## Pirigoso

q bosta que fizam no forum!

NOTA 0

----------


## Pedro0278

Também estou achando uma merda...

Deve ter algo errado aí... ao invés de melhorar piora.

----------


## terencerocha

interface simples, rápida, funcional...esse novo estilo realmente ficou uma merda...

----------


## FabricioViana

O que foi que piorou? Poderiam explicar melhor? Pois aqui pra mim o forum, etc etc.. Ficou tudo a mesma coisa.. Mudou o layout mas tá tranquilo...

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Tambem não notei diferença, pra mim continua a mesma coisa mudou o layoult mais os recursos continuam os mesmos

----------


## portalink

Não entendi os comentários acima!!! É por causa da mudança da interface??? Se for isso, Administradores e Moderadores podem fazer o que eles quiserem, são eles que fazem...

----------


## xandemartini

Também não entendi a colocação...  :Confused:  Aqui ficou visivelmente mais rápido, e além disso facilitou a leitura, pelo menos aqui pra mim!

----------


## joliviere

Antes na pagina inicial do forum os topicos ficavam com tonalidade de cor diferente, isso eu achei q piorou mais no resto fico legal.

----------


## mtec

Também não gostei. Quando estava acostumando com outro...

mtec

----------


## Bruno

po fico triste em saber que foi usado estas palavras para uma critica 
ja que vao criticar faça construtiva diz ai o que poderia mudar pois tudo continua o mesmo só o layoult que mudou ficou mais rapido 
não se lembre que este portal é um forum de discução então discuta sobre o layoult mais não ofendendo que o fez e sim dando sugestões

----------


## sergio

Legal, ficou uma m%$%[email protected] e tals, mas ninguém diz o que está errado... o que poderia melhorar... quais os problemas perceberam...

este é o espírito de colaboração...

tsc, tsc, tsc


 :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## cau1948

Mais uma vez se comprova que o ser humano é avesso à mudanças.De cara a tendencia é atirar pedra, depois acostuma. Vamos sugerir.

----------


## islan

> Mais uma vez se comprova que o ser humano é avesso à mudanças.De cara a tendencia é atirar pedra, depois acostuma. Vamos sugerir.


É verdade, ficou rapido e tals, mas eu preferia o modelo antigo, como o amigo disse, somos avessos a mudanças, aehuaeueah

Um grande abraço...

----------


## Magal

Achei o layout melhor e as funcionalidades tb.

----------


## tio

Melhor assim.
Ta mais rapido.
Por mim era só em TXT.

Essa coisa de visual é pra WINDOWS USER.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Bom pra comecar voce postou no lugar errado  :Smile:  porém ja coloquei no lugar correto.

A ideia foi deixar o forum o mais rapido possivel para ajudar todos nós

Acho que esse objetivo eu consegui.

Agora se alguma coisa deixou vc incomodado por favor me informe para que eu possa adaptalo a sua necessidade.

Eu acredito que é bem melhor do dizer que fizeram uma merda no forum sendo que vc nem sabe pq foi feito.


[]´s

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Apenas para constar...

Usuarios registrados nao veem mais banners a nao ser um mero link do adsense no menu.

Comprei um novo sistema de blogs que pode ser muito util para voces
UnderLinux Forums - Blogs

claro se vcs usarem  :Smile: 

e estou fazendo todo o possivel para deixar o site lucrativo tambem para os usuarios que participam do site.

Entao seria muito melhor se vcs dessem suas opinioes quando sao pedidas ou se vcs nao gostaram de algo ou gostaram por favor crie um topico na categoria underlinux informando

Ou ate mesmo sugestoes para a melhoria do site sao todas muito bem vindas.

[]´s

----------


## Genis

scorpion

Esta de parabens, pelo bom trabalho, tem uns caras que nunca contrimbui para a contruçao e edificaçao do site e fica falando que esta uma merda, pode ver que este nem mesmo tem ou sabe fazer uma pagina.

Bom trabalho, o site esta otimo

----------


## Pedro0278

> scorpion
> 
> Esta de parabens, pelo bom trabalho, tem uns caras que nunca contrimbui para a contruçao e edificaçao do site e fica falando que esta uma merda, pode ver que este nem mesmo tem ou sabe fazer uma pagina.
> 
> Bom trabalho, o site esta otimo


Quando for falar besteira é melhor ficar queito! 

Eu sou um dos que nao gostaram e ja contribuí sim e muito com o forum, mas como nao sou dono de nada entao resolvi opinar sobre o layout do forum e pronto.

Muita gente tambem nao gostou e tem medo de opinar por ter medo dos Moderadores (Eu RESPEITO todos eles e nesses anos todos que participo do fórum nunca me abstive de divulgar minha opinião por causa disso ou aquilo desde que nao ofendesse a pessoa alguma)

Eu me referi ao layout do site porque depois que nos nos acostumamos a um desenho definido, achamos estranho um novo.

Se o layout do site fosse parecido com um texto do MS-DOS ou do VIM tem gente aqui que ainda ia achar bonito só pra parecer "legal com a moderacao" (isso nao quer dizer que estou me referindo a todos), mas sou da opinião que um site deve se tornar bonito a cada mudança!

mas como nao fiz layout nenhum, vou continuar CONTRIBUINDO com o forum com esse mesmo, melhor que nenhum.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pedro acho que ninguem aqui tem medo de mim nao... Acreditam que tenham respeito pois sou um dos maiores contribuidores desta comunidade.

Se eu fiz as mudancas foi para melhorar e nao para piorar agora como ja disse milhares de vezes me fale como posso te ajudar a ficar mais avontade com o forum que eu tentarei modifica-lo as suas necessidades.

De toda forma muito obrigado pela sua opiniao e como voce sabe é muito dificil agradar a Gregos e Troianos

----------


## MarcusMaciel

aproveitando o post

mais uma novidade
https://under-linux.org/forums/under...dade-leia.html

----------


## Pirigoso

fazem uma equete entao pra ver se o pessoal aceita a mudanca pq acho que o maior Forum de Wireless do brasil fico desvalorizado pelo menu minusculo onde tem que ficar procurando 30 min que muda, deixa o furum wireless como tava no layout

----------


## Pirigoso

Sccorpion criando blog nao vai dividir a informação e as pessoas vao deixar de postar na area wireless para postar na area pessoal ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Sccorpion criando blog nao vai dividir a informação e as pessoas vao deixar de postar na area wireless para postar na area pessoal ?


Então cara o forum nao ficou desvalorizado o link dele continua sendo o mesmo e todos os links continuam sendo os mesmos.

Eu coloquei ele dentro de Servicos pq é oq wireless é ou seja é um servico.

Como todo mundo já falou é questão de acostumar fique tranquilo que nao vai demorar para isso acontecer com vc.

O lance é que as pessoas tem uma grande dificuldade de se acostumar com coisas novas isso é natural no ser humano querer seguir uma rotina e não querer que ela seja desviada.

Porém algumas vezes é melhor mudar para melhor e lhe garanto que foi feita uma analise bem detalhada para que isso tenha sido feito.

Bom espero que voce se acostume caso contrario recomendo colocar em seu bookmark ou algo do tipo Pois solucoes para o seu problem é o que não faltam.

Obrigado pelo seu comentário.

[]´s

----------


## Pedro0278

> Legal, ficou uma m%$%[email protected] e tals, mas ninguém diz o que está errado... o que poderia melhorar... quais os problemas perceberam...
> este é o espírito de colaboração...
> tsc, tsc, tsc


O nome Underlinux precisa de uma melhoradinha pois o anterior com o pinguinzinho era muito bom

Os menus "noticias, foruns e os outros.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

é na realidade eu queria colocar o logo da under ali mais como sou uma negacao com imagens fica dificil eu tirar o AZUL do banner antigo pra por ali

----------


## Pedro0278

hauhauhauhauhauhau!!!

Fanado nisso cade o 1c3_M4n? ele sabia fazer essa jogada.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

iceman ta meio que aposentado do ramo hehehe

----------

